# Studor Vent On Primary Sewer Vent?



## plumbersrule (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello all,

I have a friend that has been dealing with a bad sewer gas smell on his back porch. He has determined that it is coming from his two sewer vent stacks directly above the porch. He has tried extending them within a reasonable height (6-8ft) and to no avail. Recently he added two studor vents (or AAV) on both of the vent stacks above the roofline and it seems to have solved his problem, with my general plumbing knowledge I know that plumbing systems are designed to breathe and while the studor vent allows fresh air in it does not allow any gasses to escape.
If it adds anything to the conversation he is on an anaerobic septic system, one of the older type septics (this I know less about) without any venting in the yard.
In his case what would be the possible side effects of modifying his plumbing system in this way?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If you were a plumber you'd know what to do...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Why do HO's make everything so difficult. Easy solution to the problem ... hang out on his front porch instead.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Might ask him what the @#%& he's been eating...


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cut out the middle man and apply the studor vent directly to your sphincter.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

He can try to extend it another 6' or 8' more.....BTW do you know if he used one step glue or the q-tips system when he extended the first time?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Haha ... lmao ... I'm imagining this guy hanging out on his back porch with an aav up his arse, drinking Natty Light, watching his 16' of swaying pvc above his roof line with aav's on them. At what height are you required to install red beacon lights on top so the airplanes don't hit them?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> At what height are you required to install red beacon lights on top so the airplanes don't hit them?


Good Point!

http://www.faa.gov/documentLibrary/media/Advisory_Circular/AC 70 7460-1K.pdf


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

He can try this instead....worked for me a while back in my house.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> He can try this instead....worked for me a while back in my house.


Ok, what is that brass thing? What's the clear tubing for?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Ok, what is that brass thing? What's the clear tubing for?


Don't you know what's it? That's an AAB (Chinese version of AAV but for positive pressure sewer gas)......


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Chinese version ... so it isn't lead free.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i had the same problem at my trailer. i added 30' of 1 1/2 abs to all 5 roof vents. now they are used for flag poles for my 5 favorite nascar flags. i am now the trailer park king.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Chinese version ... so it isn't lead free.


Who cares about code.... a little lead don't kill nobody.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome guys. Some of the best replies ever. Glad to see this thread open for awhile so we get to play around a little.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey plumbersrule, quit farting around your friend and blaming it on his vents and septic. You should own that flatulence proudly if it's strong enough to make your friend believe he has septic issues.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> Awesome guys. Some of the best replies ever. Glad to see this thread open for awhile so we get to play around a little.












I would have closed the thread by now, but I'm laughing too hard......:laughing:

I'm laughing as much as when I watch a Seinfeld episode....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i had the same problem at my trailer. i added 30' of 1 1/2 abs to all 5 roof vents. now they are used for flag poles for my 5 favorite nascar flags. i am now the trailer park king.


Dang, 5 roof vents! You must be the trailer park king with a trailer that big.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbersrule said:


> In his case what would be the possible side effects of modifying his plumbing system in this way?


You heard of Murphy's Law?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You might be a ******* if.....


You might be a ******* if your richest relative buys a new house and asks you to help him take the wheels off it....


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Mr. Plumbdrum, where you at? Can you help us in this one? And don't tell us that the best solution is move the back porch to the front of the house......


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

You might be a ******* if your trailer is lifted and has 44" super swampers.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

The HO could always use one of these to make the odor his neighbor's problem.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Naa try one of these...from K&N...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Just pick up a Case of these and tell your friend to call a freakin PLUMBER.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I would have closed the thread by now, but I'm laughing too hard......:laughing:
> 
> I'm laughing as much as when I watch a Seinfeld episode....


I suppose there's a reason for closing down DIY/homeowner threads but hate to see it happen quickly. This can be fun.


----------



## mugdiller (Oct 21, 2015)

man I needed that laugh this morning, glad you didn't close it!


----------

